# Well Known Member Status



## Antidote Man (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm all of a sudden a 'well know member'. What sorts of new rites does this grant me?

Also - I cant figure out how to quote other people in my reply.

Appreciate any help, thanks


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 19, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I'm all of a sudden a 'well know member'. What sorts of new rights does this grant me?
> 
> *Also - I cant figure out how to quote other people in my reply.*
> 
> Appreciate any help, thanks


Hit reply during your current reply 




Antidote Man said:


> I'm all of a sudden a 'well know member'. What sorts of new rights does this grant me?
> 
> Also - I cant figure out how to quote other people in my reply.
> 
> Appreciate any help, thanks


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 19, 2021)

Ahhh i got it... thanks...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> Ahhh i got it... thanks...


Prove it ?


----------



## Antidote Man (Dec 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Prove it ?


Now how about those rites.

Prima nocta? High priest executions ability? An invitation to online polyamorous mating rituals? Forum spamming priviledges?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> Now how about those rites.
> 
> Prima nocta? High priest executions ability? An invitation to online polyamorous mating rituals? Forum spamming priviledges?


No clue what your babbling about but congratulations on forum usage


----------



## sunni (Dec 20, 2021)

this is the support section drop it


----------



## Brettman (Dec 20, 2021)

Antidote Man said:


> I'm all of a sudden a 'well know member'. What sorts of new rites does this grant me?


Anything you want. You basically own this place now.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 28, 2021)

sunni said:


> this is the support section drop it


Hey Sunni , recently my name was drawn as one of three winners in Hyphotoflux contest....I've already given them requested info for mailing gift......now they want more personal info........phone number, a phone call to discuss statistics , plus they ASKED me what I won. Seems sketchy. Any problems that you are aware of with this promotion ?
Thanks so much for any assistance you can offer. Be safe out there ! Happy holidays.


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey Sunni , recently my name was drawn as one of three winners in Hyphotoflux contest....I've already given them requested info for mailing gift......now they want more personal info........phone number, a phone call to discuss statistics , plus they ASKED me what I won. Seems sketchy. Any problems that you are aware of with this promotion ?
> Thanks so much for any assistance you can offer. Be safe out there ! Happy holidays.


I mean Im sure you could decline it but as long as it came from their direct profile here that has an advertising badge it would be the real company.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 28, 2021)

sunni said:


> I mean Im sure you could decline it but as long as it came from their direct profile here that has an advertising badge it would be the real company.


Thanks so much , I'll decline.......this is tuning into a pain in my arse.


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks so much , I'll decline.......this is tuning into a pain in my arse.


can you screenshot and send me via DM?


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 28, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks so much , I'll decline.......this is tuning into a pain in my arse.


Why do you consider it to be a pain in your ass to give your phone number to a company? Most package carriers require a phone number in case of delivery problems. Also, if a company awards you one of their products for free, why wouldn't you want to give them some information about how you use their product? After all, that's why they gave the product to you, so they could do some marketing research.

Just wondering.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 28, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey Sunni , recently my name was drawn as one of three winners in Hyphotoflux contest....I've already given them requested info for mailing gift......now they want more personal info........phone number, a phone call to discuss statistics , plus they ASKED me what I won. Seems sketchy. Any problems that you are aware of with this promotion ?
> Thanks so much for any assistance you can offer. Be safe out there ! Happy holidays.


Iv won 2 promotions and never had requests other than my address, phone number, and name. One wanted me to make sure I’d post and tag them once the item arrived. Which is presented in the rules.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 28, 2021)

I won a ventilation kit from Spider Farmer, they asked for my info so I gave it and a few days later my prize arrived. Being in a legal state I didn't have much issue with giving out the info but if I wasn't I'm not sure I would.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

No law against grow equipment 
Many heirloom tomato specialist use LEDs 
Just sayin 
I would speak to em and say thanks for the gift


----------



## Killaki (Dec 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I won a ventilation kit from Spider Farmer, they asked for my info so I gave it and a few days later my prize arrived. Being in a legal state I didn't have much issue with giving out the info but if I wasn't I'm not sure I would.


I have had this problem for years. I just diy and dream of the days I can have a fancy setup without having to feel paranoid.


----------



## Killaki (Dec 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> No law against grow equipment
> Many heirloom tomato specialist use LEDs
> Just sayin
> I would speak to em and say thanks for the gift


Doesn't mean they won't come back around. Cops around here are like that. Put you in the news like you're some kind of "drug manufacturer" for some personal use plants. Make you out like some sort of danger to the community, or some kind of child abuser. It's outrageous. If i felt like like I could easily leave I would but I'm hopeful the laws will change here sooner than later. They're really close.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

Killaki said:


> Doesn't mean they won't come back around. Cops around here are like that. Put you in the news like you're some kind of "drug manufacturer" for some personal use plants. Make you out like some sort of danger to the community, or some kind of child abuser. It's outrageous. If i felt like like I could easily leave I would but I'm hopeful the laws will change here sooner than later. They're really close.


Dude no one is watching you thru your microwave 
The only place I know of that tampers with peoples mail is Britain 
Tell no one 
You’ll be fine


----------



## Killaki (Dec 28, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Dude no one is watching you thru your microwave
> The only place I know of that tampers with peoples mail is Britain
> Tell no one
> You’ll be fine


I have actually had cops in my life, recently and otherwise, others always seem to bring them around, neighbors, family members, my ex, ect. Thankfully I've never been suspected but I have toned my grows down a ton over the years. But seriously tho, last thing I want is someone having my info tied to growing equipment, I don't want to have to defend myself, especially in situations where the person is standing in my house. 
Sounds like you have a pretty relaxed life and can feel secure. That's good. I'm envious of that and used to feel the same way. I just dont want to be the next guy on the news.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 28, 2021)

Killaki said:


> I have actually had cops in my life, recently and otherwise, others always seem to bring them around, neighbors, family members, my ex, ect. Thankfully I've never been suspected but I have toned my grows down a ton over the years. But seriously tho, last thing I want is someone having my info tied to growing equipment, I don't want to have to defend myself, especially in situations where the person is standing in my house.
> Sounds like you have a pretty relaxed life and can feel secure. That's good. I'm envious of that and used to feel the same way. I just dont want to be the next guy on the news.


Sorry to hear 
Better safe than sorry in some situations


----------



## Johiem (Dec 28, 2021)

You could go old school and have it shipped to a non consuming friend( i hear they exist).


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2021)

folks this is the support section its not for discussion,


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 28, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Why do you consider it to be a pain in your ass to give your phone number to a company? Most package carriers require a phone number in case of delivery problems. Also, if a company awards you one of their products for free, why wouldn't you want to give them some information about how you use their product? After all, that's why they gave the product to you, so they could do some marketing research.
> 
> Just wondering.


You sound pissed off. I'm not. No pain in my ass. I was very polite. I had some concerns. Maybe I'm overly cautious, unsure or paranoid when giving out certain info. My crew is well aware of my deficiencies in computer skills so they constantly remind me to use caution when divulging info. I wasn't aware of postal criteria. I'm sorry my lack of confidence caused a kerfuffle!


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 28, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Iv won 2 promotions and never had requests other than my address, phone number, and name. One wanted me to make sure I’d post and tag them once the item arrived. Which is presented in the rules.


Thanks pal....I'm just cautious


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks pal....I'm just cautious


i spoke with them and they confirmed yes since its an international package they need your phone number because as stated prior international packages do need a phone number associated with it,


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 29, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> You sound pissed off. I'm not. No pain in my ass. I was very polite. I had some concerns. Maybe I'm overly cautious, unsure or paranoid when giving out certain info. My crew is well aware of my deficiencies in computer skills so they constantly remind me to use caution when divulging info. I wasn't aware of postal criteria. I'm sorry my lack of confidence caused a kerfuffle!


Nope, not pissed off at all. I said I was just curious.

All you had to say was that you are paranoid.


----------



## CarolinaPothead (Mar 22, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Why do you consider it to be a pain in your ass to give your phone number to a company? Most package carriers require a phone number in case of delivery problems. Also, if a company awards you one of their products for free, why wouldn't you want to give them some information about how you use their product? After all, that's why they gave the product to you, so they could do some marketing research.
> 
> Just wondering.


Hey admin, I was wondering how you get "well known member" status. Thanks and have a blitzed day!


----------



## CarolinaPothead (Mar 22, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Doesn't mean they won't come back around. Cops around here are like that. Put you in the news like you're some kind of "drug manufacturer" for some personal use plants. Make you out like some sort of danger to the community, or some kind of child abuser. It's outrageous. If i felt like like I could easily leave I would but I'm hopeful the laws will change here sooner than later. They're really close.


Man I know what you mean. Around here if they find 1 fkn plant ,it makes the front page of the local paper as a "large mj grow operation and they throw the book at you. But mostly it's snitches that get people. We are close to legalization also so....... But I don't blame someone for being hyper vigilant


----------



## bk78 (Mar 22, 2022)

CarolinaPothead said:


> Hey admin, I was wondering how you get "well known member" status. Thanks and have a blitzed day!


Be a productive contributor to the site and it’ll just appear 1 day, or you can just shit post garbage over and over and that’ll work as well. 

have a good 1


----------



## CarolinaPothead (Mar 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Be a productive contributor to the site and it’ll just appear 1 day, or you can just shit post garbage over and over and that’ll work as well.
> 
> have a good 1


Thanks bk78, you have always been very helpful to me. I appreciate your help and advice. Take it easy!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 22, 2022)

CarolinaPothead said:


> Hey admin, I was wondering how you get "well known member" status. Thanks and have a blitzed day!


The only requirement is time and activity on the forum.


----------



## CarolinaPothead (Mar 22, 2022)

rollitup said:


> The only requirement is time and activity on the forum.


Thankyou


----------

